# Autofocus problem 5d 3



## jaseone (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a 2 month old mark 3 and at a wedding today the autofocus would only work in auto setting and not focus at all in any of the manual settings
Pin sharp focusing in auto except could only focus on nearest object
Any ideas please. PLEASE


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 20, 2013)

You probably set it to back button focus.


----------



## jaseone (Jul 20, 2013)

How would I sort that

Thanks for reply


----------



## jaseone (Jul 20, 2013)

Robin thank you you were right that is what happens fiddling with new camera


----------



## Juga (Jul 20, 2013)

I would suggest sitting down with your camera manual for a little one on one time.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 20, 2013)

Clear custom function


----------

